# Fauji Foundation University



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

This thread is for all those people who have applied to Fauji Foundation Medical College. Those students who are already studying here and those who have appeared in the entry test last year are welcome to comment on the difficulty level and pattern of the test. Please keep in mind that the teachers of Fauji Foundation are more experienced than those of Shifa. Im saying that because i have my uncles teaching in both and they tell me about the faculty. And the clinical side of Fauji Foundation is also way too better than Shifa. So why not try for Fauji Foundation.

*
Entry Test on: 19 october 2008*


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

when is the merit list comin out for fauji foundation


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

First let the entry test take place, then we'll worry about the merit list. But the merit list will be online within 2 weeks of the test. Test is on 19th of october


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

& what abt for those people who aren't riting the entry test......isnt their a seperate merit list for dat


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Do they have alot of competition on their ex-patriate seats?


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

oh yeaaaa i applied for dat seattt


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

^ Than there is defn some competition lol
Yea, iA i might apply there next year.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

i applied. i went and saw it too, really nice campus but kinda scary as well. atleast 6-7 stories and the day before i saw it i also saw the marriott still smoking. its not good to know that even in the capital they cant put out a fire. and i just remembered. it was also a strange experience - i was sitting in the lobby when i looked up and saw students all over staring down below at me. do they keep the kids that bored up there?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

i applied for it too!


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

HAHA well it depends,if you are a girl then you'll be stared everywhere in Pakistan, but if you are a boy then its kind of unusual.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

WANABEE said:


> HAHA well it depends,if you are a girl then you'll be stared everywhere in Pakistan, but if you are a boy then its kind of unusual.


#laugh
Typical pakistani culture......!


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

WANABEE said:


> This thread is for all those people who have applied to Fauji Foundation Medical College. Those students who are already studying here and those who have appeared in the entry test last year are welcome to comment on the difficulty level and pattern of the test. Please keep in mind that the teachers of Fauji Foundation are more experienced than those of Shifa. Im saying that because i have my uncles teaching in both and they tell me about the faculty. And the clinical side of Fauji Foundation is also way too better than Shifa. So why not try for Fauji Foundation.
> 
> 
> *Entry Test on: 19 october 2008*


wanabee ive got admsn in shifa but i havnt submtd the dues yet due to the confusion tht shud i go for it or fauji or nwfp govt colleges ( ive given their test) so wht do u suggest ??? and on wht basis are you saying shifa lacks the faculty as wht i can see most of their teachers are pretty well qualified !!!!!#happy


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

I will say go to Govt Colleges. They are much better than Private and you are paying the minimum amount.................


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

First of all King Khan let me tell you that my uncle whose a physician told me that shifa graduates applied for job in his hospital KRL and they were so dumb that they didnt even know spellings of medicines about which they studied for five years.
Secondly i agree that the professors in shifa hold foreign degrees but most of them dont even have one year of experience of teaching medical students, an example is their new professor of clinical medicine.
Thirdly their clinical side is very weak, only rich private patients come to shifa and they are really moody because they are paying so much so they dont let any student to even touch them. They are expanding now but at present the number of beds is also very few as compared to government medical colleges.Thus, I would recommend all government medical colleges and in private sector AKU,FUMC,LMDC,SHIFA and at last IMDC. But King Khan it is better to be any where ( i mean Shifa) than no where.


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Did anyone got in fauji foundation, when is list coming?


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

Dn knw.. But the test was too easy man.. Merit will be at its peak cuz everybudy found it to be the easiest of all.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

are you serious? it was the hardest! at the point where i read the question about the two astronauts in satellites asking what color the sky was...where the options were dark blue or light blue..i stopped taking it seriously. that question was so dumb its funny. knowing random tidbits like that just cause they were in the book doesnt mean the candidate will make a better doctor one day. 

there was another question asking which option is incorrect and two of them were incorrect! there are three hydrogen bonds between c and g, not two. and the percentage of a is not equal to percentage of g, its equal to the percentage of t. so thats two things that were both incorrect and youre just supposed to chose one. how am i supposed to take them seriously when they cant even make the answer key right? 

but i guess its better for fsc ppl..congrats to you guys.


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually i have done fsc, got 899 marx n all the questions were from the text books. Even then i did mistakes . =(.. Yep i got confused in those questionz too but in the end, they were for all the candidates so i think they will give marks as it is their fault not ours. 1 thing i liked about the test was that it wasnt much lengthy. People did it within 45 minutes.
So_soon it seems as if i know you. We met there at the LMDC interview day on 18th. ?? Remember every1 was curious to knw the person who discovered the first enzyme? Or might be its just my misundrstanding. Nyways i should stick to the topic .
Any1 knws when the list will be up? As they are not updating their site. =/


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

I have done A-level and frankly speaking i found the test very difficult. But the fsc students were cheering that the test was very easy. I am sure quiet a few students from A level will be able to make it to Fauji Foundation. Hey students from Lahore was there a centre for the test set up in Lahore or you guys had to come to Islamabad???


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have applied on overseas seat and they said we will find out by the end of this month....


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Did anyone findout from Fauji FOundation, when is list gonna be out?


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

The results are out ! Did anyone get in? Am unable to view the list =(


----------



## Fragiledreams (Oct 30, 2008)

I called them the other day and they were saying 4th or 5th of november..

I got admitted in Frontier medical college abbotabad... though so i dont have any charm for FUMC now 

The test was easy.. some questions were way too hard.. i mean those nerdies who had dissolved FSC books in water and drank it will do it easily 

good luck guys!!


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

Result of FUMC is available at Foundation University Medical College (FUMC) Good Luck everybody


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

I think no body got admission in FUMC, that's why no one is replying on this page. Im also on the waiting list, hoping for the best


----------



## Fragiledreams (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah..
40 open merit seats..duh!! 60 expatriate seats..thats so unfair.. among these 40 some are reserved for defense personnels and blah blah.. 

now its like you have money and youre into any medical school you wish to go Too!!

thats what ive learnt now.. and thats my advice to all those juniors out there..
apply as an expatriate and youre IN!
No need to study hard :/


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont know anyone who did a levels and got in fauji foundation. their entry test made sure of that. their loss.


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

any applicants this year?


----------

